

Hosted product page? - dawie

Earlier this week, I saw a startup that provides other statups with a Hosted Product page. They provide various templates. I did quite a bit of searching, but can't find the link to the product. If anyone knows what it is called and could let me know, that would be great and much appreciated.
======
mestudent
Maybe give a bit more of a description because I remember something similar
but can't quite put it together with your description.

------
ahsanhilal
I think what your talking about is App.net from Mixed Media Labs:

<http://app.net/>

